# Hope and Help For Your Nerves



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

This is a great book that I'm reading by a woman named Claire Weekes. I wonder if there are any other people are involved with her works such as Pass Through Panic and Hope And Help For Your Nerves. I recommend this book highly to anyone who is involved with Depersonalization Disorder, Anxiety Disorder, Panic Disorder, Depression and general feelings of unreality. It has really helped me face my feelings of fear and anxiety towards myself and others. It basically helps you face your fears and even feelings of unreality are temporarily dispelled (I have just begun reading her work today).


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

That's a famous book that's been around for 50 years or so. When my panic struck in May, though, I could not do it. I just couldn't. Now that I have recovered and have little bouts of panic trying to come back, I can do it, but in the full flush of, "Ohmigod, good-BYEEEEEEEEEEE world," I couldn't do anything but quake in my boots.

Good book for someone who's not too far gone, is all I can say. :lol:


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Indeed it's a good book, thanks for supporting it Sojourner! :lol:


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

It's a good book. I actually bought it a while ago. I haven't read all or even the majority of it, but what I did read was very good advice, and put simply and in unpatronizing terms.

I guessed it was an old book from all the sections about how "in x situation, electro-shock therapy is a good alternative!"


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Yeah she actually said shock treatment was okay! LOL, thats pretty funny to me but she also didn't really advocate it that much as she said recovery is totally possible without it! 8)


----------

